
Periodis Web – A Historical Atlas and Gazetteer of Europe from Year 1 to 2000 - atas
http://www.euratlas.net/history/europe/index.html
======
tzury
Atlas of The World History (animated)

<http://www.atlasofworldhistory.com/>

also

<http://www.timemaps.com/history>

~~~
maxprogram
The project I'm currently working on is called Atlastory, and would be a
Google Maps-like interface throughout history. The idea is to eventually have
political maps like those in the OP + specific maps for historic events.

Demo is up at <http://atlastory.com> (for now only maps are WWII and Civil
War). If anyone's interested in helping out please contact me. (Currently
looking for another developer to help with the much more complicated back-end)

~~~
g2e
Currently working on a similar project as well!

------
jfaucett
I especially found the map of europe Year 1 vs 2000 interesting. Hopefully, it
won't take another 2k years for the EU to grow back together as a community.
Of course, there are the intermittent 2k years that have divided us, but if
you compare the progress over the last 50 to the previous roughly 2k I think
we've done quit well.

~~~
d_theorist
This comment exposes the elitist Europhile mindset beautifully. Yes, another
Roman Empire to allow a small imperial caste to rule the entire continent is
exactly what they are aiming for.

~~~
jfaucett
That's not what I meant to convey at all. The idea is that cultures that have
a different history, a history of conflict, blood and war - as one would
probably guess just by observing the lines on this map - can come together,
work together and overcome their different antagonistic histories, in order to
attain peace. If other states were to join, islamic states, such as Turkey,
and it were to work, this would be an even more amazing historical event. I'm
not saying the EU is without its problems, but I think its going far in moving
away from cold-warish pre 21st century nationalistic tendencies that have led
to so much disaster in the world.

~~~
iuguy
> If other states were to join, islamic states, such as Turkey, and it were to
> work, this would be an even more amazing historical event.

Can you define 'Islamic state'? Turkey is a secular democratic republic.
Admittedly one run by religious nutjobs with delusions of grandeur at the
moment, but it is technically a secular republic, not an islamic state, and
does not identify as such.

Also, for Turkey to join the EU, the EU would have to provide an incentive
that at the moment does not exist. Turkey has good tariffs and trade
agreements with many EU states and having it's own currency.

------
nagrom
If someone was to download these images and make a simple site that links them
all with transition fades to show the change over time, would it be an
infringement of the Euratlas copyright?

~~~
Svip
Contact them, they licence their maps out. You can even get in high resolution
SVG format: <http://shop.euratlas.com/maps_gis/index.html>

As for the copyright, see: <http://www.euratlas.com/conditions.html> as well
as:

> You may use the Euratlas images and maps, as they are available on the
> websites euratlas.com and euratlas.net, for educational or illustration
> purposes but you must mention the source in that way: © 2010 Christos
> Nussli, www euratlas.com No commercial use is allowed.

<http://www.euratlas.com/about.html>

~~~
jamesmcbennett
You guys might like a TEDx talk by a friend of mine Grzegorz 'The collapse of
complex societies' specifically Roman Empire.
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcE0rIEHEFI>

~~~
Svip
I am already reading Edward Gibbon's _The History of the Decline and Fall of
the Roman Empire_ , and while research since its conception may have disputed
certain facts unknown at Gibbon's time (it was published in 1776), it is still
an excellent detailed account of the Roman Empire from 170s and onward,
without ever getting boring, because of Gibbon's excellent prose.

~~~
huxley
A good popular history of the other side of the "Fall of the Roman Empire" is
"Terry Jones' Barbarians".

I scare-quote "Fall of the Roman Empire" because even though Rome itself was
sacked, the Eastern half of the Roman Empire kept going for another
millennium, though known to us moderns as the Byzantine Empire (it was known
to all contemporaries merely as The Roman Empire).

~~~
Svip
Just FYI, Gibbon goes all the way to the fall of Constantinople. He refers to
it as Western Roman Empire and Eastern Roman Empire later on.

------
fractalsea
Great. I love maps, and I love history. I feel like I don't have enough time
to read enough history. Looking at maps gives a good summary of the rise and
demise of various empires and states.

~~~
Svip
Then I will highly recommend this: <http://www.the-map-as-history.com/>

It's a pay-site, but its content is well worth the small price. The commentary
is excellent and the attention to detail is high, without being boring. My
only issue would be that they use Flash, but I guess I can forgive this site
for it.

------
dimitar
I prefer the maps in Wikimedia Commons - there are some amateur maps, which
may be even better than some lifted from expired-copyright atlases.

There are quite a few different historical maps of the same year/region - it
is very important to have them side by side, because history is very
subjective and historical maps are only a subjective and deficient in data
representations of historical presence.

Maps (by century):
[http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Maps_by_century_s...](http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Maps_by_century_shown)

~~~
dimitar
For example:

\- Bavaria is shown to be a Austrian possession in 1800, which is incorrect.
Consider the implications if Bavaria was a part of Austria for a while - would
there be a Southern German nation? Or would be in fact inconsiderable that
Austria is a separate state given the overlap with other German states? If you
have only this map as a teaching tool you are implicitly giving a false
impression of history.

\- There are no Ukrainian states or predecessors (the Cossack Sich) after the
14th century on any of these maps. By omitting this state the appearance of
Ukraine seems mysterious in 20th century and a key narrative in the histories
of Poland, Russia and even Sweden (the winter war) simply disappears.

------
jsc
Frontiers of Europe from -500 to 2013.

<https://itunes.apple.com/app/id543207391>

------
dspeyer
There's a lot of blank space in the year one map. I bet there were people
living in those places.

------
AlexeiSadeski
Remarkable that the French & English won WWI when you look at the year 1900
map. Between Germany, Austria, Ottomans, and Italians, it seems that ~75% of
the at war landmass was on the German side.

------
epynonymous
interesting that germany didn't even come into existence until the 1900's
according to this tool.

------
Kototama
This is great, thank you.

------
icehero
News flash: there are more then 2000 years of Europe.

